# Thought I would share my 150



## Cp1251 (Jan 4, 2012)

I live taking pics of my tank. Mainly so I can see how it changes over the months. Here are a couple I took today. Enjoy. 

All criticism is welcome. Good and bad. 


Sorry if camera quality sucks


----------



## Cp1251 (Jan 4, 2012)

** love taking pictures.


----------



## Planted_Noob (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice Bro! Looks awesome especially all the plants.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

This is more about your plants than your pictures (which look great, btw!)
I'd trim your stems in the back. They look a little leggy. I like my stems nice and bushy, personally. 

Geez, I wish I could keep fish like that.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

oooo i see discus haha i love taking pictures of mine(heres an example)










sorry to hijack pic was taken with my iphone 4 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Cp1251 (Jan 4, 2012)

Your fish look great. How do you keep the pigeon bloods and not get them all peppered.


----------



## Cp1251 (Jan 4, 2012)

Or not?


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

no black just light coloured enviroment so white backgtound white sand sorry for rrplying late as all hell mate but that was the tricks i picked up from simply discus 


Sent from my iPhone


----------

